# TTRS ~ S-Tronic or Manual?



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Currently running an S-Tronic TTS and I love it to bits, still on the lookout for the right TTRS, however unsure which way to go with the gearbox...

I miss playing with the gears, but not sure i miss it enough to relinquish the dual clutch flappy paddles. Each have their own pros and cons.

Your thoughts please... Especially those with the RS.

Ta.


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

Well, I've test driven the S-tronic versions of the latest 2.0T and TTS. When I drove those I thought I wouldn't consider the S-tronic and wanted to stick to the manual. Then drove the S-tronic of the TTRS version and instantly loved it, so much I've never driven the manual one and went for the S-tronic. The box feels so much different with that engine. The bangs with the shifts and the launch control are lovely features. Had a manual TT before.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

DSG every second of the day, 
Be aware, manual cars are worth about 5k less currently, so great if you want a bargain.

I was with audi at the weekend and they said manual RSs are not re-selling esp used, everyone wants DSG car.
From a personal point of view, i sold 2 RSs without issue. Maybe a little less than i would have liked, but then dont we always want more for "our" cars?


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

I guess I'm a bit of a purist and think there is nothing better than nailing a good shift or matching revs whilst braking down for a corner so for me manual every time. I did test drive a s tronic and thought it was amazing but not enough to swing it for me. Don't get me wrong, it was still very involving to drive but I just prefer having a manual.

The biggest problem I had was that the paddles were not long enough, I'd want them like they are on a porche (not the silly buttons but their paddles) or like a Ferrari.


----------



## jbomb (Jan 20, 2010)

S tronic for me too. Haven't once missed a manual!


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

I loved the DSG in my TTS and held off with the RS at launch, waiting for it to arrive with DSG too.

Initially we were told that would never happen, soon after the new 7speed s-tronic was announced.

I now have an s-tronic RS and it is (mostly) fantastic. I love how smooth it is for normal use but also how aggressive you can be when blatting around, especially the rev-matching on downshifts and the bark when changing up near the redline.

It's not without its foibles however and as soon as I get the chance I'll be getting the software in mine tweaked to make it perfect.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2012)

must say i've never driven another car with auto before and all my past tt's have been manual.its taken me a while to get used to the dsg but simply love it now.would i change to a manual given the chance....yes but only because of cost. still i wonder what it will be like in the winter.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

tter said:


> still i wonder what it will be like in the winter.


I can answer that. 'bout same as it is now


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2012)

powerplay said:


> tter said:
> 
> 
> > still i wonder what it will be like in the winter.
> ...


not sure what you mean by that but experience would suggest with autos is that when the wheels spin it changes up, making it difficult to pull away. before anyone says yes you can put it in manual also yes the higher the gear the better for pulling away but that would suggest the best way to drive it in the winter is in manual mode is this correct ?


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

manual if its purely a weekend toy,
DSG if its a daily drive


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

tter said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> > tter said:
> ...


Actually a pretty useless comment venting my disdain at the weather :lol:

More constructively, I would be pretty sure a true manual will always perform better in the extremes of snowy or icy weather.

Yes, in DSG manual you can hold the gear and prevent it changing up, but manual doesn't mean "manual" and it will prevent you from changing up until it decides to allow you (one of the things I am gonna get changed) eg 2nd>3rd not allowed until about 1700rpm, however it will allow you to drop to about 1100rpm before forcing a change down.

so if you want to get into 3rd (or pull away in 2nd or 3rd to control spin) then a true manual will always give you that missing controllability.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

tter said:


> not sure what you mean by that but experience would suggest with autos is that when the wheels spin it changes up, making it difficult to pull away. before anyone says yes you can put it in manual also yes the higher the gear the better for pulling away but that would suggest the best way to drive it in the winter is in manual mode is this correct ?


The quattro coupled with s-tronic is superb in the snow. At the end of the day its not going to go racing off, you nurse the rate of acceleration initially with the amount of brake you release as you set off. As you would nurdle out the clutch on a manual.

But just leave it in D and take it easy with the throttle and you won't know your on snow.

This february i had to drive from Doncaster to Bradford up the A1 which was totally covered, no joke 6 inches of snow. I was worried. But the TTS was amazing, the only time the traction control light came on was when i became brave and thought lets try some real power and see if she gives, 3/4 throttle and it began to light up, but continued to accelerate in a straight line no worries. I ended up sailing up the A1 in this snow doing a steady 40 flying past most strugglers, and up hills, well you wouldn't know it!

S-Tronic in snow/ice is amazing. TTS and Quattro... make the job so easy in the snow! Obvious things to watch out for... Braking, as in any car. They're all shit in the snow, however you can still use engine braking on the s-tronic :wink:

So after that little essay, i think i've answered my own question regarding the gearboxes. Faster, improved MPG, just as capable in the snow, fun, easy to drive, smooth.... S-Tronic me thinks!


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

TTRS S-tronic is a gem, dont waste your time on a manual box :wink:

Get MRC to map and you have a supercar beater 8)


----------



## Pricy147 (Oct 15, 2009)

you have a supercar beater with a mapped manual too LOL


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Pricy147 said:


> you have a supercar beater with a mapped manual too LOL


Mitchy has run a 11.37 1/4m running 425PS I believe, TT Shop manual TT RS running Loba hybrid and c.500PS ran a 11.6 1/4m at Inters, that was with a 3.19 0-60. Unless I'm missing something, that really shows you how good that DSG box is when launching!

To the OP, in case you didn't already know the RS has a different S-Tronic gearbox to the TTS. As well as the additional gear, the shift characteristics are a bit different, and it will bounce of the limiter in manual and won't auto upshift.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

toot3954 said:


> Pricy147 said:
> 
> 
> > you have a supercar beater with a mapped manual too LOL
> ...


Jonnys done a 0-60 in 2.8 v-box verified :lol:

and a 11.6 whilst running 410hp in a manual.

If chasing times is your thing, get the s-tronic


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

SuperRS said:


> toot3954 said:
> 
> 
> > Pricy147 said:
> ...


Jonny's 2.8 is with the APR stage 3 kit, massive power. The 11.6 is a great time with 410, but we know he's talented with shifting. Was that with a WOTBOX?

A talented driver can close the gap to a DSG with quicker shifts, but as you say if it's out and out times you want then the S-Tronic is the one for sure.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Don't overlook the fact that no matter the skill of the driver, the s-tronic will deliver the same performance time after time.


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm really suprised that I am in the minority with wanting a manual! Just goes to show the way the world is changing and that its looking more and more likely any future RS with be S Tronic only


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Phil_RS said:


> I'm really suprised that I am in the minority with wanting a manual! Just goes to show the way the world is changing and that its looking more and more likely any future RS with be S Tronic only


Think I read yesterday the new Renault Clio is only going to be available with a 6-speed twin clutch auto box.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2012)

Phil_RS said:


> I'm really suprised that I am in the minority with wanting a manual! Just goes to show the way the world is changing and that its looking more and more likely any future RS with be S Tronic only


the thing is i had mine from a stock order and if i was to order a new built to my spec DSG wouldn't be my choice but i'm still happy with the one i've got although they've just tried to tempt me with an R8 spyder :lol:


----------



## pespie (May 19, 2008)

Phil_RS said:


> I'm really suprised that I am in the minority with wanting a manual! Just goes to show the way the world is changing and that its looking more and more likely any future RS with be S Tronic only


I guess I'm in the minority too, manual all the way.

That said, if you commute (I don't) and particularly buying new then it's probably worth specing it. If buying second hand and out of warranty or you don't use it much for comuting then manual definitely unless you're chasing drag strip times or mates in faster stuff.

In the real world though, on country roads, the driver and their attitude / risk appetite will determine who goes quickest!


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

tter said:


> Phil_RS said:
> 
> 
> > I'm really suprised that I am in the minority with wanting a manual! Just goes to show the way the world is changing and that its looking more and more likely any future RS with be S Tronic only
> ...


lol, that's quite a big jump! If it were me they were trying to tempt there would need to be some amazing discount to get me even close to being able to afford that!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

powerplay said:


> Don't overlook the fact that no matter the skill of the driver, the s-tronic will deliver the same performance time after time.


I couldn't agree more, I could out perform our manual RSs with a remapped TTS (based on the vagcom numbers).
I dont claim to be a driving god (unlike like some on here) but if 0-60 is your thing, DSG is fantastic and as you say gives fool proof results every-time over a manual.


----------



## mattchaps (Mar 12, 2012)

My TT-RS is manual, never wanted anything different.

I want a car that I drive, not just a go and stop pedal! I don't care if DSG changes quicker than I can, in my honest opinion you can't beat hammering through the manual gears.

Have to say I've just had a blast in the car during my lunch hour, windows down, sport mode on, and flooring it in 2nd then 3rd.... oh god.. I need to stop there!


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Well I was a dyed in the wool manual shifter for well over 40 years, but I'm now a complete DSG convert and would find a manual box a complete pain now. When you really look at it the old manual box with clutch hasn't changed significantly since the early days of motoring and it's time to accept that things move on and there might be a better way.

A lot of the developments in our road cars trickle down from motorsports competition where paddle shifters have been the norm for years in F1.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

mattchaps said:


> My TT-RS is manual, never wanted anything different.
> 
> I want a car that I drive, not just a go and stop pedal! I don't care if DSG changes quicker than I can, in my honest opinion you can't beat hammering through the manual gears.
> 
> Have to say I've just had a blast in the car during my lunch hour, windows down, sport mode on, and flooring it in 2nd then 3rd.... oh god.. I need to stop there!


I had two manual RSs, but even so, i dont get where people get this "feeling" of its a "must" to change gears...or its not driving, or real. You have EXACTLY the same feeling in DSG - if you want, you can move you're hand from the wheel to the knob and change up or down only difference is you dont have a notchy gear box esp into second.

Each to their own i guess, but lets not say one is more real than the other.


----------



## psg001 (Jan 12, 2012)

mine is manual, I prefer driving a manual.

yes the S-tronic is quicker, no doubt. if you want the quickest shifts, quickest 0-60s etc.. then go for the S-tronic, just hope it doesnt pop after all your 1/4 mile runs!! [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

psg001 said:


> mine is manual, I prefer driving a manual.
> 
> yes the S-tronic is quicker, no doubt. if you want the quickest shifts, quickest 0-60s etc.. then go for the S-tronic, just hope it doesnt pop after all your 1/4 mile runs!! [smiley=bomb.gif]


  You'd be far morel likely to pop a manual clutch with enthusiastic 1/4 mile runs.


----------



## audi_rs (Feb 29, 2012)

manual, nothing better then rowing through gears in a sports car. i dont think ill ever buy a car that isnt manual


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

audi_rs said:


> manual, nothing better then rowing through gears in a sports car. i dont think ill ever buy a car that isnt manual


Not even listening to the pop of a full bore S-Tronic up shift ?


----------



## audi_rs (Feb 29, 2012)

Wallsendmag said:


> audi_rs said:
> 
> 
> > manual, nothing better then rowing through gears in a sports car. i dont think ill ever buy a car that isnt manual
> ...


it does sound nice, but i have driven alot of dsg/smg/s-tronic cars (Ferrari 360 spyder/Maserati grand turismo S/e60 m5 to name a couple) and nothing beats a manual, you are much more connected to the car. as mentioned before if you go to the track alot s-tronic will have its benefits. the flip side of it is you guys over there get everything in manual, so sometimes a change of pace is what people are looking for.

for me, manuals only


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Dsg every time , for me anyway


----------



## mattchaps (Mar 12, 2012)

I think it's fair to say we are all well divided on this subject.

Moral of the story, test drive both and see what suits *you* the most.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

It'd great to hear everyones views, you all have valid opinions. I agree with Toshiba, DSG or Manual, its still "driving" you still have command over the car.

I do a lot of driving, so its more than a weekend car, so the comfort of s-tronic and ease of use etc is massively evident.

The reality is, yes its down to test drive. And unfortunately i think most manuals will be more affordable second hand as s-tronic is newer and probably more sought after...

If anyone lives in west/north yorkshire... Would love a spin in your RS, see if its worth the 10k hike on my TTS.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

DSG / S-Tronic every time, at least according to the code 78 restriction on my Category B Driving Licence!!  :roll: :wink:


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

if it was RWD then no hesitation manuel
but unfortunately
stick whit S-tronic


----------

